# Fire in Toronto



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

So as I posted a few days ago, my Moops bred, my duboisi were holding and I had other groups growing. I was helping at a fellow hobbyists fish room this morning when my mom called and said the house burnt down. http://www.cp24.com/news/police-blot...fire-1.1024025 For the people in the Toronto area, it was on the news. Today I lost fish and my heart is broken. I lost

15 duboisi 
13 Moop Adults and 2 Babies
24 Chaitikas
8 Bulu Points
6 Red Moliro
3 Black Calvus 
And 20 Albino Yellow Lab Babies

Had 
2 5 foot set ups
1 4 foot set ups
2 3 foot set ups
2 2 foot set ups

And a lot of hardwork, money and DIY and memories all gone "up in flames" so to speak. Quite a sad day and currently living in a hotel, fortunately my dogs survived and none of my family was injured. Sad day for myself my family and my fish. If they have survived they probably won't last Long due to no power and no one being able to get in.

http://www.cp24.com/news/police-blotter-scarborough-home-gutted-by-fire-1.1024025


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

That's devastating. My condolences for your and your family's loss. Most things can't be replaced, but here's hoping you come out of it all right in the end.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah crap, that really sucks. Good luck to you, but at least everyone is unharm and safe. That's all that matter. Money and time, you still have plenty. Sorry, for the fish though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

They won't let u in to check? Go sneak in, that sucks so much, but. Claim it all threw in insurance and all your DIY setups pay off


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey, hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about the fire, But it could have been worse, much worse...

If you need anything at all, Anything man

Call 416707 Six8Six1, 

Cheers


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

My god I am so so sorry...


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

Saw the story on the news the other day - so sad. Glad to hear your family is ok though - they truly are irreplaceable. 

So often we see a 30 second sound bite of a fire or car crash on the news but i don't think we ever appreciate the lives involved or memories destroyed until we find out it's someone's colleague at work, a friend or someone that shares a common interest.

I think this is a wonderful community that goes beyond "the fish" and i know that GTAA will reach out and support you in any way they can.

Stay strong and you'll get through this!


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that... I couldn't even imagine loosing my tanks!


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

I really appreciate all of this everyone, and I completely agree about the sound bite comment, you never really look at it too seriously until you're looking at your own family. I know I never thought I would lose my tanks like this and have to have Red Cross put te clothes on my back. But again thank you everyone I do appreciate it all.


----------

